# Prepping concrete floor for epoxy paint



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

You'll probably need to use a good paint stripper on it to get the glue off. And yes it needs to come off. You'll have a mess if you try to go ahead before removing it all.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

You will be able to find an adhesive remover at any big box store.

Once you get the remover, you'll be surprised at how easily it comes up.

You'll need lots of ventilation though.


----------



## elscorcho (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input-especially the part about "how easily it comes up"!!:laughing:

I'm heading over to Menards right now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

Would it hurt to give it a good bleach scrub down or a pressurewash too?


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

elscorcho said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the input-especially the part about "how easily it comes up"!!:laughing:
> 
> I'm heading over to Menards right now. I'll keep you posted.


 
LOL, I know, right now it seems as hard as concrete, but the remover will melt it right down for you. I've used it for tile adhesive.

After the adhesive is removed, you still need to etch the floor. If you're using a kit, the cleaner/etcher should be included. Nowdays, etching isn't necessarily done with acid, but tsp.


----------



## elscorcho (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Picked up a gallon of Zissler adhesive remover-looks, and works, (and burns your skin) a lot like aircraft stripper. I had the foresight to pick up some TSP too, so I'll give it a good scrubdown and rinse after I'm done.

You guys were absolutely right, it just melts the old glue with no problem. There are a couple of spots here and there that may need a second application, but nothing serious. This project is back on track and the end is in sight!!:thumbup:

Thanks to everybody who chimed in-it is very much appreciated!!


----------

